# Finllay got my Alpine 7909 going ! pics and video



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video*

Hey, good news ! The power supply was gone on this 7909 unit, so I had the unit repaired.
Sounds amazing ! I Havent heard anything this clean in car audio ever !! 
Even the installer was impressed , and hes been doing car audio for 20+ years...
Here's some pics and a video !
Raw unedited video:
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=OzFAtTqBg1s
Uploaded a couple more vids:
YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd video 3
YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd video 2


























_Modified by Rob. at 9:47 PM 1-27-2009_

_Modified by Rob. at 10:39 PM 1-29-2009_


_Modified by Rob. at 4:52 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Finllay got my Alpine 7909 going ! pics and video (Rob.)*

In my opinion it is BAR NONE the BEST deck ever made! Unfortunately, they're also VERY hard to come by. Install looks top-notch too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Finllay got my Alpine 7909 going ! pics and video (Rob.)*

7902 > 7909
just kidding.. very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

its kinda hard to mess up an install in a 22 year old car... great piece of equipment though!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

I miss my analog volume, and slider bass and treble. And the classic Alpine green chicklets.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_I miss my analog volume, and slider bass and treble. And the classic Alpine green chicklets.
















old skool is so much better.. 
It even reads cdr's perfectly.. who would of thought that a 20 year old 
cd player can ...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Rob.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob.* »_







old skool is so much better.. 
It even reads cdr's perfectly.. who would of thought that a 20 year old 
cd player can ...

That is why I still have my Alpine 7292S, while not a 7909. I just need to put the new Tape head in that thing!


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
That is why I still have my Alpine 7292S, while not a 7909. I just need to put the new Tape head in that thing!









Any pics ?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Rob.)*

I had one some time ago installed in the dash. But I lost that picture when HostDub went down and lost my pics.


----------



## liquidmusic03 (Jan 30, 2009)

you are one lucky SOB.......


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Rob.)*

Uploaded a couple more vids:
YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd video 3
YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd video 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Rob.)*

RTA results or it didn't happen.
That camera has an excellent microphone. I was pleasantly surprised. Your taste in music, however..







LOL


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 7:46 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_
That camera has an excellent microphone. I was pleasantly surprised. Your taste in music, however..







LOL

[

I like all kinds of music except Rap and Hip Hop and classical....


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Rob.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob.* »_
I like all kinds of music except Rap and Hip Hop and classical....









Don't discount classical, Mozart - William Tell Overture, or Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture or Ravel - Ravel bolero. You can really exercise a system with some classical music.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Rob.)*

It was a joke, relax


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Here is my 7949 connected to my PRA-H400 via an optical cable. Not a 7909 though.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Finally got my Alpine 7909 fixed ! pics and video (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_Here is my 7949 connected to my PRA-H400 via an optical cable. Not a 7909 though.










copper chassis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_copper chassis

electrically conductive metal is electrically conductive?
copper chassis = marketing BS
If you think the copper chassis makes it sound better than some other metal one, I have some mystical sound improving granite pyramids and "directional" RCA cables I'll sell you for $500/ea.
Now, if other mfgs were putting their head units in PLASTIC, then I'd understand... but everything I've seen has been wrapped in aluminum or steel.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

I bought it because it had the optical output.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_I bought it because it had the optical output.


What sort of optical output? Guess I should go google for the manual.








... cuz if it's using dolby digital over said optical output, you're actually losing quality vs. a CD.







OTOH if it is a direct PCM out over optical that's kind of nifty, but I don't really see the point unless you have some magical amps that have an optical receiver in them in lieu of / in addition to RCAs.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

The 7949 connects to my PRA-H400 (digital x-over, time delay unit and DAC) via an optical digital output. RCA outputs from the PRA-H400 to the amps. The PRA-H400 can only be used with a headunit that has Ai-net and optical digital.
PRA-H400 Basic info:
http://stephane.mano.free.fr/alpine/PRA-H400IM.pdf

_Modified by Fast VW at 3:42 PM 2-13-2009_


_Modified by Fast VW at 3:53 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sexy stuff in here


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

I had a 7817 installed in 1995. That was by far my favorite HU. I left it installed when I traded in a truck a few years ago.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bummer ^^^^^^


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_I had a 7817 installed in 1995. That was by far my favorite HU. I left it installed when I traded in a truck a few years ago.









Damn that sux.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_I had a 7817 installed in 1995. That was by far my favorite HU. I left it installed when I traded in a truck a few years ago.









My favorite head unit was an Eclipse ECD 410.


----------

